# 55 vs 65 gallon tanks



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Currently I have a 55 setup. I actually quite like it besides a little lack of depth. What I would really love to have is a 75-90 gallon tank. But we currently don't have that much room in our house, so I figured a 65 might be a good compromise.

What do you guys think? Would purchasing a 65 gallon be a good upgrade or a step backwards? Pros and cons of both. With my 55... it's a 4 foot tank and not as tall. 65 is only 3 foot and super tall... but deeper.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

IMO the term "up-grade" only applies if it's also a replacement for.
Otherwise it just one more new tank and the real question is what do you think about
a 65g tank for growing plants in? And supply the height also of this tank.
Because the 50 Tall tank on this site might be a better choice for growing plants but
with Petco having the $1 per gallon sale on right now you can get a one inch shorter tank(the 40B)for less than half that cost.
Glasscages.com - Glass Aquariums
Unless you have some taller piece of driftwood to use in there getting an excessively tall tank just changes the plants from short ones to taller ones and multiplies the
lighting/CO2 problems significantly. Still your choice though.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually do really like the 50 tall. Much more than the 40B. I know that Aqueon also makes one like that that comes out to 36x18x19.


----------



## osbora (Feb 10, 2015)

I think that you would love the added depth. I had a 55 gallon and went to a 90 gallon and I love it. But I have had some issues with the new depth and lighting though.So just keep that in mind that you may need to change your lighting.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Shorter tanks are usually better suited for growing plants unless you've got some really good lighting. If you're going to replace one with the other, I wouldnt bother putting in that much effort for only 10 extra gallons of water.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah but I'm not a fan of tanks that are short to the point that their under 18 inches. I like some height on my tanks, around 18-20 tall. That's one thing I don't like about the 65... I would need a stepping stool to reach into it.

50 tall would be a great size. But I can't really see changing out tank sizes when I already have a 55 setup.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

shorter tanks are better

65 IMO is a worse size than a 55. The longer the tank the better IMO

Also it's not even worth 'upgrading' for an additional 10g. Just get a 125 if you really want to upgrade. Or a 90 if you like tall tanks (which I still recommend against if planted)


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I hate the 55 gallon tank. 

I would stay away from the 65 gallon. Like others have stated that the 65 is pretty tall and the cost is quite bit more than the 40 breeder. I really like the 50 gallon but like it was written the cost of the 40 is way cheaper than the two others size. The only thing that's different is the 50 gallon is two inches taller. If you got the money the 50 the way to go.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

klibs said:


> Also it's not even worth 'upgrading' for an additional 10g. Just get a 125 if you really want to upgrade. Or a 90 if you like tall tanks (which I still recommend against if planted)


That would be lovely, but sadly about a 55-65 gallon tank is all that is allowed in our house currently due to restrictions on how much room we have.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a 65 gallon tank, 24 inches tall and 18 inches front to back, and I love it. It is the best looking, most satisfying tank I have had. With the 24 inch height I can use vals without them flopping over across the top of the tank, my bacopa grows very nicely and requires topping only occasionally, and the 18 inch front to back depth makes aquascaping a joy.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice  Makes me wish I was taller. Do you have a link to yours Hoppy?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol I just started my side by side 65g + 90g build. I have a 40b but wanted to try some taller tanks.

Hoppy, what's your lighting on that tank?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Besides the issue of reaching down into the tank, I actually like taller tanks. I used to have a 56 gallon column that was 30x18x24. Was such a pain to reach down into though


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I just finished dirting my 90g. My stand is 36" tall. This puts the tank rim at an even 5 feet.
I'm 6 foot 4, and I'm going to need to build a step for maintenance, the tank rim digs right into my armpit while scaping. Lol
I can't imagine the vertically challenged doing maintenance on these, I'm sure it is not easy.
But when I stand back and see the tanks at that level, it makes it worth it.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah that's very tall. I can't imagine that either.

Here's another pretty sweet tank. It measures 36x18x21

Marineland® 53 Gallon Widescreen Ensemble | Aquariums | PetSmart


----------

